# Lire sa bibliothèque iTunes sur iPad via AirPlay ?



## davidcaro2 (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J arrive pas a lire le contenu de mon iMac ( via iTunes) sur mon iPad.
Je peux commander iTunes depuis mon iPad, envoyer les vidéos, musiques , photos sur mon atv2, commander mon atv2 depuis l iPad. Mais diffuser sur mon iPad le contenu de l iMac, impossible !
Il y a quelque chose que j oubli de faire ou ce n est pas prévu ?
Existe-t-il un moyen de contourner si ce n est pas prévu ?
Parce que la , je ne voit pas bien la limitation ?


----------



## lapinou74 (7 Mai 2011)

Tu cherches a lire des musiques d'iTunes, ou vidéo, c'est sa ? Si oui, cette fonctionnalité est la depuis la 4.1 enfin je sais plus. Il te suffit d'aller dans réglage > musique > partage a domicile
Tu rentres ton identifiant Apple avec le mot de passe. Puis il faudra que tu fasse pareil sur iTunes (ton iMac donc, a gauche ou il y a tous les sous menu sous forme d'onglet, il va y avoir partage a domicile qui va apparaitre, tu rentreras le même identifiant et mot de passe que sur l'ipad et apres c'est bon !! Plus cas allé dans l'application musique > autre > partagé devrait aparaitre, tu sélectionnes ta bibliothèque que tu souhaites lire sur ton iPad et voilà.


----------

